# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  سوال و جواب هایی درباره اولویت های دانشگاهای رشته کامپیوتر

## Wolverine

*1-اول سلام*  :Y (699): *
**
2-دوستان من امسال کنکور دارم کنکور فنی باید دانشگامو انتخاب کنم میخواستم ببینم کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ک چ دانشگاهی رو بزنم  50 تا هم انتخاب دارم ؟* :Y (680): *
**3- ممنون میشم جواب بدید دوستان*

----------


## saeed77

سلام دوستان من هم همین سوال رو داشتم امروز میخوام شهر ها رو انتخاب کنم.

الان یک لیستی نوشتم ولی وارد نکردم.

5 تا روزانه شهر رویای زدم
5تای روزانه شهر نزدیک زدم
5تا روزانه دور زدم
5تا شبانه رویای زدم
10 تا شبانه نزدیک زدم
5شبانه دور زدم
5 تا غیر انتفاعی رویای
5تا غیر انتفاعی نزدیک 
5تا غیر انتفاعی دور زدم


و بیشتر این داشنگاه ها رو نیمه دوم سال.

دوستان راهنمایی کنید مشکلی نداره این تنظیمات؟

----------


## Araz

> سلام دوستان من هم همین سوال رو داشتم امروز میخوام شهر ها رو انتخاب کنم.
> 
> الان یک لیستی نوشتم ولی وارد نکردم.
> 
> 5 تا روزانه شهر رویای زدم
> 5تای روزانه شهر نزدیک زدم
> 5تا روزانه دور زدم
> 5تا شبانه رویای زدم
> 10 تا شبانه نزدیک زدم
> ...


چیدمان خوبی هست . درستش هم همینه

موفق باشید

 :Y (478):

----------


## saeed77

ببخشید رشته کامپیوتر غیر انتفاعی تهران و کرج ندارند؟ چون هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم!

در این تصویر زیر جاهای که ندونستم چطوری پر کنم رو علامت زدم نمیدونستم چی باید بزنم اونجا.

----------


## Ro.Architect

میشه به تاپیک لطفا نحوه ثبت نام رو قدم به قدم توضیح بدید بیاین من راهنماییتون کنم؟

پست قبلیتون هم اونجا بذارین لطفا!

----------

